# Seeking Extra Thick Tab



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Might be worth reading thread about Tab thickness on TradTalk Forum, a few of the guys have done some testing and its a real eye opener "Lets talk Tabs" and may change yor thinking totally.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Black Widow has a 3-ply tab.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

F - 

The SAM (Super Archery Mitt) is two layer, but quite thick. (I had a three layer one make for me by the guys who designed it, and found it was unnecessary, if not unusable.) 

The target tabs like the Cavalier Elite have removable / replaceable layers and you can add a third layer fairly easily. I'm using a triple layered one currently.

Both tabs are not the "norm" and will take a little getting used to. Also, when going to a thicker tab, expect your point of impact to be off, usually left, until you adjust for it. The extra thickness usually shifts the arrow nock slightly right (away from the face). 

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Sore fingers, as long as extreme joint pain is not involved, is common with new shooters...and cheap gloves/tabs, but when the problem persists and medical-related problems are definitely ruled out I am always suspect of "form."

Persistent tension in the draw hand, canted hand, incorrect distribution of string-on- finger pressure, and slipping/ripping the string to release are all common contributors to sore fingers and the constant pursuit of better/thicker finger protection.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I make my own tabs and I shoot ALWAYS using some kind of glove... cotton, leather, naughahyde, I've used many types, but my tabs are of soft leather and if I have to (not really found necessary though I have...) I've stitched two tabs together (seems more limber than gluing them together) before but the gloves seem to give better "feel" and great enough protection.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

bateman tabs are often recommended on the finger shooting forum though i've never used one or even seen one used. they have a good website worth looking at. i shoot barebow compound with 2 fingers and use a 3 layer calf hair tab which is quite thin compared to the neet no pinch 3 layer calf hair tab which was recommended to me. i found the thick felt middle layer and the foam spacer made it quite bulky, but others like it. happy shooting.


----------



## Fortes et Liber (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've been shooting for 3.5 years most of the time with a single layered glove, but recently have greatly reduced my shooting time due to other obligations. A few days ago, after experiencing an unusual amount of soreness after shooting for less than 2 hours, I removed my glove and was startled to find a purple discoloration on my fingers, inside and outside of where I hook (outermost joints). So at this point, my concern is to the point where I'd rather have something a little too thick and suffer a little in terms of accuracy, rather than not thick enough and encounter long term problems down the road and not be able to shoot at all.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

F - 
One of the Olympic coaches suggested that 1 mm of tab thickness should equal about 10# of draw weight. While that sounds pretty thick, IMHO up to about 40# - 45#, it's probably pretty close, beyond that, there might be a point of diminishing returns, but that's something you have to find out for yourself. That's the beauty of something like the Cavalier tabs, you can add layers and play. BTW - Saunders has a more conventional looking tab that comes with several layers, so you can mix/match as well. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> F -
> One of the Olympic coaches suggested that 1 mm of tab thickness should equal about 10# of draw weight. While that sounds pretty thick, IMHO up to about 40# - 45#, it's probably pretty close,


Yup, and his son, multiple Olympian and multiple world champion Michele Frangilli, shoots his 50 something pound FITA recurve bow with a 5.5 mm tab with five layers of leather. So don't let anyone say that one can't shoot with top form with a thick tab.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

_So don't let anyone say that one can't shoot with top form with a thick tab_

It would require a "top form" release to be able to use such a thick tab considering that 5.5 MM of leather would be nearly 1/4" thick. If the tab didn't work well you could always resole your shoes with it.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

WindWalker said:


> _So don't let anyone say that one can't shoot with top form with a thick tab_
> 
> It would require a "top form" release to be able to use such a thick tab considering that 5.5 MM of leather would be nearly 1/4" thick. If the tab didn't work well you could always resole your shoes with it.


I'm not claiming a thick tab is for everyone or that they will make you shoot better, but I am pointing out that it would be false to claim that thick tabs are a barrier to shooting well. For many, it is very important to use a thick tab to avoid nerve impingement or other hand issues--though such issues don't necessarily affect all archers.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't read all the post up above......Saunders Tab allows you to build it as thick as you like.

Art


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I used to use leather from two Neet Tabs put together and worked well for me, last year I switched to a Bateman Tab this seems to give me close to the same finger protection as the double Neet Tab.

The topic on Tradtalk about Tabs gave results of 4fps difference depending on thickness of Tab and material used, also impacted on spine of arrow and where arrows grouped, interesting reading.

I thought Michele Frangilli shot with a Glove??


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

steve morley said:


> I used to use leather from two Neet Tabs put together and worked well for me, last year I switched to a Bateman Tab this seems to give me close to the same finger protection as the double Neet Tab.
> 
> The topic on Tradtalk about Tabs gave results of 4fps difference depending on thickness of Tab and material used, also impacted on spine of arrow and where arrows grouped, interesting reading.
> 
> I thought Michele Frangilli shot with a Glove??


I got the impression he shot with both a glove and a tab at the same time for extra protection but has switched to a 5 layer tab alone--but, I don't know for certain. Nor do I know if he uses one or the other depending on what class he is shooting in.

For reference, here is what Vittorio has said about tab thickness:


Vittorio said:


> Anyhow, suggestion is ever to use a thab that has some reltationship in thickness with the poundage you are shooting.
> In general, 1 mm of thickness of the (leather) tab for each 10# is protecting your fingers and granting you a long future as archer. Less than this, it is at your own risk, that can only be increasing using thin strings.
> (yes, my son is at present at 51# and has 5.5 mm thick tab made of 5 layers of leather, on 18 strands 8125 string with Halo .19 serving and fingers are in perfect conditions)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents - 

Release devices should in theory give a faster release (and arrow speed) than a fingered release. That's partly because with a release, there is nothing for the string to get hung up on. As a tab gets thicker, it smooths out the crease in the finger joint, so in effect does the same thing. As long as the tab isn't so thick as to hinder consistent string placement or gets in the way of the string on release (not likely), it's a plus with no minus. The notion of "feeling the string" on you fingers just makes less and less sense, the more you think about the mechanics of the shot, but this is the traditional forum and laws of Physics don't always apply. 

Side bar - In the late 70's / early 80's when the SAM first came out, testing showed that they were flinging arrows as fast as release devices of the era. 

Steve -

Arrow spine is partly dependent on arrow (launch) speed, but point of impact when changing tab thickness is due to the relative position of the arrow nock to the eye at anchor, due to tab thickness. Usually, the thicker the tab, the more arrow is to the right of the eye and therefore. more lateral (left) displacement. 

But yes, changing anything, should require retuning, for a sanity check, if nothing more.

Viper1 out.


----------

